# How to clean a fleece girth?



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Title says all really. Geof is using a fleece girth and it is getting grimy, and I need to have it clean for a show this weekend, so any ideas? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mines not fleece, its string mohair. I imagine they clean the same though. I brush mine with a stiff brush to get as much hair as I can off, then hand wash it in Woolite. Rinse it really well then lay it out to dry.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

put whitening shampoo in it (if its white, if not just use liquid soap) then scrub it with a brush and rinse with hose, leave to dry!
thats what my friend does (i have a leather girth  hope it helps, and good luck at the show!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah.. never cleaned a girth but I have cleaned the fleece on a hackamore bridle before and I just put some shampoo on it and scrubbed it with a curry comb.. . rinse and repeat until clean.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Throw it in the washing machine


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^You know, I might just try that first, cause I have to wash my polos and saddle pads too. I just have to do it while my mom's gone..... She hates when I wash my sweaty grimy horse stuff in the washer!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I would just throw it in the washer as well. But I would also brush it really good with a curry before, just to get a lot of the stubborn hair and grim out.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea, that sounds like a good idea.... Oh and congrats on the win!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! =D


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would take it to a laundromat personally. I don't like picking horse hair out of my clothes for weeks afterwards


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

JustDressageIt said:


> I would take it to a laundromat personally. I don't like picking horse hair out of my clothes for weeks afterwards


I run a rinse cycle on the machine and then wash rugs or jeans for the next load.

If the horse laundry was really dirty, I add bleach to the empty rinse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, see... but that's too smart for lil' ol' me...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

mls said:


> I run a rinse cycle on the machine and then wash rugs or jeans for the next load.
> 
> If the horse laundry was really dirty, I add bleach to the empty rinse.



Thats what I do too. Mine is velcroed to the girth so I just peel it off and wash it along with my saddle pad. Run an empty load or hubby's workclothes after and all is well.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea, I'll just wash breeches and barn clothes after! YEA! mom will never know....


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

just wanted to let yall know that I washed the girths yesterday and they look like new! Thanks everyone!


----------

